# its been a while but im back with lots of fotd's



## x0besoz (Mar 30, 2009)

hey ladies 
its been a while i've been busy but i've been trying to take fotds whenever i can thanks for looking!!

In all of them i use

::FACE::
Lancome Aquafusion moisturizer
MAC fix +
Bare minerals in Golden Medium
Mac Studio Sculpt concealer in NC30
Mac emote blush to contour 
Mac Spiked brow pencil and expresso shadow for brows
Rimmel White kohl for brow highlight


YESTERDAY
only one picture from my company's party and we were wrecked by the time we took it sorry








::EYES::
UDPP
Mac red velvet shadestick
Mac Vanilla pigment
Mac Heatherette trio 2
MUFE 92
Blacktrack fluidline
Mac penultimate liner
Ardell lacies
Lancome Oscillation Mascara

::LIPS::
Mac Strayin' lipstick
Mac nice kitty lipgloss

::CHEEKS::
emote
Mac Tippy blush
Mac Perfect topping msf


THURSDAY

my counter had a national make up artist again only one






::EYES::
UDPP
Vanilla pigment
Carbon eyeshadow
MUFE flash color black
LANCOME Cils Booster
LANCOME Oscillation mascara

::CHEEKS::
emote blush
MAC fun and games
MAC refined msf

::LIPS::
LANCOME French Vanilla juicy tube or pink horizon juicy tube


WEDNESDAY










::EYES::
UDPP
MAC Butternutty shadestick
vanilla pigment
femme fi shadow
expensive pink shadow
time and space shadow
magnetic fields shadow
blacktrack fluidline
penultimate liner
lancome oscillation mascara

::FACE::
Bare minerals tropical face radience
emote blush
fun and games blush
refined msf

::LIPS::
MAC Lollipop Loving lipstick
MAC Mimmy gloss


LAST WEEK SOMETIME









::EYES::
UDPP
Mac vanilla pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC Mega rich pigment
MAC Amberlights shadow
MAC Freshwater shadow
MAC atlantic blue shadow
MAC Blue flame
Urban decay matte brown shadow
Mac dark edge shadow
MAC Carbon shadow
blacktrack fluidline
penultimate liner


::CHEEKS::
emote
Nuance mineralize blush
dior amber diamonds

::LIPS::
VS sugar rush lipgloss

2 weeks ago





::EYES::
UDPP
Vanilla pigment
Ben Nye Jade, Orange, Iced gold, Azelea Lumiere shadow
MUFE 92
Mac Carbon shadow
penultimate liner

::CHEEKS::
emote
Nuance mineralize blush
Dior amber diamonds

::LIPS::
mac sugarrimmed dazzleglass

For my nieces play 3/4/09










::EYES::
udpp
vanilla pigment
sweet sienna pigment
rimmel black kohl liner
carbon shadow
ardell lashes
maybelline collasal mascara

::CHEEKS::
emote 
Stark Naked bpb
redhead msf

*thanks for looking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 30, 2009)

Everything about you and your makeup is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 30, 2009)

they are all absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## fintia (Mar 30, 2009)

Very pretty look!!!! I love Lollipop lovin!! I might get it!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

All your looks are gorgeous!!! More More!!!


----------



## Kenna23 (Mar 30, 2009)

all you looks are so pretty. i love them i was wondering if you could do a tutorial of the neutral look or maybe one of the looks with lillipop loving please. i love these looks on you.


----------



## tmc089 (Mar 30, 2009)

All of them are so gorgeous!!


----------



## shootout (Mar 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!
Love all of them =]


----------



## x0besoz (Mar 30, 2009)

THANKS EVERYBODY YOUR ALL VERY SWEET!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_Very pretty look!!!! I love Lollipop lovin!! I might get it!!!_

 
 GET IT!!!!!!!!!!! i love it i recently bought a back up because my heatherette one is almost gone i seriously use it a lot and just change up the lipgloss!!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kenna23* 

 
_all you looks are so pretty. i love them i was wondering if you could do a tutorial of the neutral look or maybe one of the looks with lillipop loving please. i love these looks on you._

 
i've never done a tutorial i'll keep it in mind if im ever bored and have a lot of time!!!!


----------



## Iffath (Mar 30, 2009)

I love it!!!!


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 30, 2009)

All of them are gorgeous. My faves are the smokey one with sweet sienna, and the blue one w/ fresh water!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 30, 2009)

lollipop loving looks so pretty on you.


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 30, 2009)

That 4th look.. the rainbow one.. wow! Love it! Awesome job


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG you have skills!!!  I would LOVE to see a tutorial for the fifth look (the rainbow-ish one)  I wouldn't know where to start! 
BTW I also love how you do your brows!!


----------



## LadyMakeup1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Girl... you are extremely talented!!!!!!!!!!!
and super beautiful too!!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 31, 2009)

these are all great cant really decide on a fav but prob the blue one! i agree with the tut!!!!!!


----------



## kariii (Mar 31, 2009)

lollipop looks so hot on you! and the last one has got to be my fave look what an amazing combination. I should try it, especially since i've worn sweet sienna like once!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 31, 2009)

very hot


----------



## Humeira (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!! gorgeous....I love u r MU, u should do tutorials on youtube!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Mar 31, 2009)

I love all of the looks!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 31, 2009)

pretty looks!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 31, 2009)

beautiful!!!hey im from jersey too!!!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 31, 2009)

gorgeous looks!


----------



## MissHyper (Mar 31, 2009)

Stunning!!! You are super pretty, and the makeup is very well done!=)


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 31, 2009)

Gorgeous! Perfect Topping and Tippy is gorgeous!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 31, 2009)

really pretty. ur cheeks make me want to try emote!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 31, 2009)

You are very talented not to mention BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## GGBlu (Mar 31, 2009)

Holy shit.  Can I use language like that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are just amazing ... I would also like to say DO A TUT!  You're just way too talented not to!

The blue look is my favorite ... not because it's better than the others, but just because it's blue.

Wow.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Mar 31, 2009)

your are so pretty.  I loved every look.  Thanks for sharing them


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 31, 2009)

I love it. You just inspired me to start using my freshwater again. I love it. I liked the lips too. Coral/peachy/pink is my kind of way to go...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 31, 2009)

My goodness, you are stunning!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, love all your looks!


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 31, 2009)

you are so pretty!! Great job on the makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My fave is the second pic, your eyes just pop there.


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow I love everything. You are amazing.


----------



## oooshesbad (Mar 31, 2009)

I LOVE em all!!!!!! but the lip on the the 3rd pic is just beautiful


----------



## x0besoz (Mar 31, 2009)

thank everyone! i'll try and post more fotds often lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeartsANDkisses* 

 
_OMG you have skills!!!  I would LOVE to see a tutorial for the fifth look (the rainbow-ish one)  I wouldn't know where to start! 
BTW I also love how you do your brows!!_

 
i'll keep the tutorials in mind i've never actually done one so that should be fun 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_lollipop looks so hot on you! and the last one has got to be my fave look what an amazing combination. I should try it, especially since i've worn sweet sienna like once!_

 
when i saw sweet sienna at the store i never liked it didnt call out to me but i saw it at the cco once and picked it up i love it so much its so nice to blend out a smokey eye or even to do a "day time" smokey eye love that color!!!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Humeira* 

 
_WOW!!!!!!!!! gorgeous....I love u r MU, u should do tutorials on youtube!!_

 
i've been told that but i feel bad cus i never have time and i dont know anything about editing and all that but i'll try soon!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_beautiful!!!hey im from jersey too!!!!!_

 
where in jerzee are you from love???

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GGBlu* 

 
_Holy shit.  Can I use language like that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are just amazing ... I would also like to say DO A TUT!  You're just way too talented not to!

The blue look is my favorite ... not because it's better than the others, but just because it's blue.

Wow._

 
 thank you sooooo much!!! i will try and like soon i promise!!! and i loved the blue one tooo because i stopped using my blues idky but i got back in touch with them lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_I love it. You just inspired me to start using my freshwater again. I love it. I liked the lips too. Coral/peachy/pink is my kind of way to go..._

 
i had freshwater for so long n i think that was my 1st maybe 2nd time using it on myself and i love coral peachy pink lips because i usually focus on my eyes so i try to keep the rest toned down


----------



## joey444 (Mar 31, 2009)

Absolutely LOVE them all. I love your brown eyes!


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 31, 2009)

superrrrr pretty colors. great work!!! flawless


----------



## siemenss (Mar 31, 2009)

nice job!
what is the color of your contacts


----------



## x0besoz (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *siemenss* 

 
_nice job!
what is the color of your contacts_

 
 they are freshlook colorblends in turquoise!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 1, 2009)

DAYUM.


----------



## lipshock (Apr 1, 2009)

ALL of these looks are gorgeous!

I want to steal your eyes!  So pretty!


----------



## Kiyishima (Apr 1, 2009)

I love each and every look! More posts please :]]


----------



## Jaim (Apr 1, 2009)

You're amaaaazing!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 1, 2009)

wow. amazing!


----------



## moonlit (Apr 1, 2009)

gorgeous makeup!


----------



## comeandtakeit (Apr 1, 2009)

ooh!  lots of pretty looks!


----------



## x0besoz (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks to everybody everyone is so nice on here!


----------



## couturesista (Apr 1, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## amberenees (Apr 1, 2009)

super pretty!!!
you're skin is lovely...dewy n glowing!!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 1, 2009)

you are talented I love them all keep postin!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 1, 2009)

Gorgeous! I especially love the first and last ones- you have amazing brows!


----------



## moopoint (Apr 2, 2009)

They are all out of this world. I can't pick a fav. Keep posting. I love these!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm in awe of your skills lady! Please do tuts for the last 3 looks - that blue & rainbow look are fabulosity personified!!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 2, 2009)

I seriously cannot pick a favorite because they are all gorgeous!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for sharing


----------



## jollystuikie (Apr 2, 2009)

you are extremely talented!
i love all your looks.


----------



## EllD (Apr 4, 2009)

The last one is killer, though they are all really nice.


----------



## CherryAcid (Apr 4, 2009)

I love all of these looks!! The blue is just wow!


----------



## kcphoto (Apr 4, 2009)

I love the dark eye/nude lip combo on you. You have the cutest face!


----------



## siemenss (Apr 4, 2009)

thanx for the reply


----------



## piN.up (Apr 4, 2009)

Great looks, I love your combos!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2009)

All beautiful looks!!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jul 1, 2009)

those are amazing!!!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 1, 2009)

gorgeous,love them x


----------



## A Ro (Jul 1, 2009)

I think you are so cute and I LOVE your makeup looks! Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Adidi (Jul 1, 2009)

Great looks! thanks for sharing


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 2, 2009)

These are all so hot, I love your talent.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 2, 2009)

wow, they are sooooo prettty! and your blush!! wow!!! (the blue is my fave, btw)


----------

